# How Do I Turn Off Clock Display



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

This might be off topic but I don't know where else to ask this. How do you turn off the clock display that appears in the lower right hand corner of the TV screen?


----------



## santa8claws (Feb 22, 2005)

What TIVO box are you using? Is this a hacked unit? I didn't think that the Tivo's have the time overlay on the video, so maybe this is a hacked "feature"? What kind of TV and video connections are you using? Sometimes the TV's have an on-screen display options that can be set through some menus. Without knowing all the details, it's hard to guess what's going on.
-- S8C


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Press Select - Play - Select - 9 - Select while playing a recorded program. If you did it correctly you will hear 3 beeps and then the clock will go away.

Dan


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

> Press Select - Play - Select - 9 - Select while playing a recorded program. If you did it correctly you will hear 3 beeps and then the clock will go away.


That did the trick Dan, thank you.



> What TIVO box are you using? Is this a hacked unit? I didn't think that the Tivo's have the time overlay on the video, so maybe this is a hacked "feature"? What kind of TV and video connections are you using? Sometimes the TV's have an on-screen display options that can be set through some menus. Without knowing all the details, it's hard to guess what's going on.


Santa, nope not a hacked box. TiVo DVR series 2. By pressing a series of buttons on the remote (I don't recall the exact order right now but it's something like play-select-9-select) a small digital clock showing the current hour, mins, and seconds will appear in the lower right hand corner of the screen. I'm not sure why TiVo added this option but, it's there.

And hey, while I have you...how come I never got that pony I asked for back in 1962? I was a good boy that entire year!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Pressing the same sequence I posted above will turn the clock back on should you ever decide you want it back. Also any time the TiVo reboots these little "backdoors" are reset.

Dan


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

Is there a list of these little unknown options anywhere?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes there is....

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=122090

Dan


----------



## Joey Bagadonuts (Mar 13, 2006)

> Yes there is....
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-v...ad.php?t=122090
> 
> Dan


Excellent. Thank you


----------

